# 2 guys walk into a bar, the third one ducks.



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Ba-dum-bum ...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

There was a bar man who owned a duck who danced on a tin box. He sold it to another bar man who phoned him later asking how to make him stop. He replied "Open the tin and blow out the candles!" 

Ba-dum-bum again!


----------

